# My meager collection



## Mike Davis (Sep 26, 2012)

I have been collecting these over the last year, from my meager beginnings to collecting some pretty nice knives.
Gyutos


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow :bigeek:. You sure got some nice knives there Mike. Great custom handles aswell. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 26, 2012)

Watanabe pro line 210, Sakai Yusuki 240mm(Mike Henry handle), Gengetsu 240 in white #2, Ealy 240 in damascus, Konosuke 270, Takeda 270 (Mike Henry handle) and the last one i think is a Mizuno(sp?) 300mm. Other stuff is a mix of customs, watanabe, unknown japanese, henkles, sabatier and a rehandled old fork! still adding to it, but happy with where it is right now.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, great collection.


----------



## mattrud (Sep 26, 2012)

I like how you call it meager. HA. I don't see enough of your own knives in there


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha! I don't get to keep any of my own knives...They all go to you guys


----------



## DwarvenChef (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice collection indeed


----------



## tk59 (Sep 26, 2012)

Meager, lol. What're your faves?


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought I might see a picture of a DT line knife...


----------



## Lefty (Sep 26, 2012)

Tinh...is that you????

Mike, that collection is weak. Not a single Kramer in the bunch.  JK! Great stuff!


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 26, 2012)

way nicer than my collection. I only have 5 knives left. all my others are out gettin the spa treatment or waiting to be finished. love the gengetsu.


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmmm...Faves would be Gengetsu, Konosuke and the Watanabe gyuto. all cut great, but differ in the way they handle. Also, i love my 300 yanagi...great knife. Need to get a few more yet...all in due time


----------



## tk59 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm glad the Gengetsu and Konosuke are working out for you. Can't argue with those choices.

@Lefty: Yeah. I'm here, lol. The newborn and the new job are occupying all of my knife time.


----------

